# Tags and Codes for Furaffinity



## dave hyena (Apr 20, 2007)

These are the tags and codes which you may use in shouts, comments and journals on Furaffinity.

The following things are covered:

1. Text formatting
2. Displaying someone's usericon
3. Linking to websites and E-mail adresses
4. Â©, â„¢ & Â®
5. Comic navigation links


This is adapted from infomation available in Yak's journal.

--

*1- Text formatting:*

```
[b] bold text[/b] --> bold text 

[i] italic text[/i] --> italic text 

[u]underlined text[/u] --> underlined text 

[s]striked out text[/s] --> striked out text 

Text [sup]supscripted[/sup] --> Text supscripted

Text [sub]subscrupted[/sub] --> Text subscripted

[color=green]text[/color] --> This will be green (change â€œgreen" to any other colour)

Alternatively you may use hex values:

[color=#FFCC00]text[/color] --> This will be Yellow

[left]Left aligned text [/left] 

[center]Centered text [/center] 

[right]Right aligned text [/right] 

[quote]text[/quote] --> This will produce a simple quote

[quote=yak, in his journal]text[/quote] --> This will produce a quote with text of your choice: "yak, in his journal

ATTENTION! Nested quotes are not supported yet. So make sure you are not using a quote inside another quote, or it will break.
```

*2. Displaying someone's usericon:*

```
:iconusername: --> :iconyak: --- replace "username" with the same text at is is being shown in the URL of the userpage (
```

*3. Linking to websites and E-mail adresses:*

```
If you wish to make a link to webpage or e-mail, you need simply type in the URL or adress as below:

full url's --> http://www.furaffinity.md 
short url's --> www.furaffinity.net 
url's with params --> https://www.furaffinity.net/trac/trunk/ticket/1 
url's with params --> http://furaffinity.net?a=b&c=d 
emails: some@email.com 

[url=http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yak]yak's page[/url] --> yak's page 

Long URL's will be automatically compressed to the first 60 or 70 or so characters.
```

*4. Â©, â„¢ & Â®:*

```
Typing the following will automatically produce these copyright related symbols:

(c) --> Â© 
(tm) --> â„¢ 
(r) --> Â® 

Note: The letters are not case-sensitive, it can be either (C), or (c). 

More then 5 dashes in a line are replaced with a horizontal line Note: One newline character above and one newline character below the line will be stripped. If there are more then one newline after those dashes - they will be rendered.
```

*5. Comic navigation links:*

```
[369022, 98655, 375898] --> <<< PREV | FIRST | NEXT >>> 

This is a quick way to make the navigation links for those artist that do comics. The number in this code refers to the submission ID number. The submission ID is the number shown in the URL bar, after the /view/ or /full/.For example, with http://www.furaffinity.net/view/504225/, the ID would be 504225.
```






(The submission ID is highlighted in red)

```
Caveats apply:

1. Only one whitespace character is allowed anywhere between the numbers, semicolons and square brackets. 
2. To disable a certain link, for example you don't have the "next" link on your latest piece or the "first" link on your first one, replace the ID with a dash, "-". and that link will be disabled. 
3. Works only only in submission descriptions.
```

P.S- If you want to use the dark layout you saw in the screenshot, check this out.


----------



## yak (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Dave, only a minor correction. The comic navigation links use submission id's, taken from the URL bar.

The number, prepended to the filename is a UNIX timestamp when the image was submitted to FA.


----------



## dave hyena (Apr 21, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Thanks Dave, only a minor correction. The comic navigation links use submission id's, taken from the URL bar.
> 
> The number, prepended to the filename is a UNIX timestamp when the image was submitted to FA.



All corrected, this & other article.


----------

